# Recommended Bean seller in Oxford?



## heratech (Sep 15, 2020)

Hi,

Can anyone recommend a bean seller/subscription place in Oxford/Oxfordshire?

Just getting back into espresso!

So far I have ordered from Square Mile and Hasbean and have no complains/was quick to deliver but would like to support local company if possible.

Also I have an old (from ebay) roasting device (I-roast I think) so any green bean suppliers would be good also.

Thanks!


----------



## tsouthwell (Jul 17, 2020)

Jericho coffee traders do some decent coffee but their posting seems a bit slow - would definitely recommend if you are picking up in person though

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## heratech (Sep 15, 2020)

Thanks, their website looks good - I will take a look


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

heratech said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone recommend a bean seller/subscription place in Oxford/Oxfordshire?
> 
> ...


 https://www.colombiacoffeeroasters.co.uk/

Came across these in my research. Good reputation it seems although haven't yet bought myself.


----------



## matted (Sep 30, 2019)

Here's a map of roasters I found

https://thecoffeeroasters.co.uk/pages/a-big-list-of-coffee-roasters-in-uk


----------



## Moparman (Jun 8, 2019)

New Ground Coffee come highly recommended. A little more expensive than others if ordering small quantities but evens out if ordering in multiples. You can find them tucked away just off the London road in Headington. Look for the sandwich board on Windmill road near the traffic lights.

https://www.newgroundcoffee.com/


----------



## heratech (Sep 15, 2020)

matted said:


> Here's a map of roasters I found
> 
> https://thecoffeeroasters.co.uk/pages/a-big-list-of-coffee-roasters-in-uk





Moparman said:


> New Ground Coffee come highly recommended. A little more expensive than others if ordering small quantities but evens out if ordering in multiples. You can find them tucked away just off the London road in Headington. Look for the sandwich board on Windmill road near the traffic lights.
> 
> https://www.newgroundcoffee.com/


 Oh nice! thanks. Both sites really useful. Got 3 places to try now!


----------



## KingoftheHeath (Nov 22, 2019)

I think Missing Bean are in Oxford and I had a great Nicaraguan from there, pulled a shot with a cherry hit that was one of those rare 'perfect espresso' moments.


----------



## Moparman (Jun 8, 2019)

Missing Bean have a cafe in Turl Street in Oxford city centre. Worth a visit when in town. Also worth a visit is Society Cafe down St Michael's Street. Excellent coffee at both and worth seeking out if you haven't already. Both highly recommended,


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Ue in Witney and just over the border in Cirencester, Rave. Both have roastery cafes which are worth a visit, Ue's being up on the windrush industrial estate.

Happy hunting

John


----------



## shazza (Sep 19, 2020)

The 'Find a Coffeeshop' subforum has a pretty good summary of the coffee scene in Oxford.

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/33774-oxford-round-up/

I can highly recommend 'The Missing Bean' and 'Jericho Coffee Traders'.


----------



## RobW (Dec 24, 2017)

Moparman said:


> Missing Bean have a cafe in Turl Street in Oxford city centre. Worth a visit when in town. Also worth a visit is Society Cafe down St Michael's Street. Excellent coffee at both and worth seeking out if you haven't already. Both highly recommended,


 Missing Bean have their roastery and cafe on Magdalen Road off Iffley road. I prefer New Ground myself but lots to try at Missing Bean


----------



## Midnight Special (Mar 11, 2021)

A couple of roasters not mentioned above are;



*Horsebox Roasters* near Wallingford. They have an actual horsebox converted to a coffee van which I've seen at various local events. They have one parked outside the Pitt Rivers museum when I drive past it.


*Routes Coffee*. They're quite new I believe, and don't advertise much. I only knew about them cos I saw their van on the ring road and googled it. They are in Cowley in a little trading estate near the big Tesco.


Someone above mentioned *Cardew's* which I think is a bit like an independent version of Whittard's. It's in the Covered Market.


----------



## byjoshuawilliams (Nov 25, 2020)

Monsoon near Stratford is a good shout. They do great coffee and are fab people.


----------



## Midnight Special (Mar 11, 2021)

I noticed on the Routes website that they sell a coffee from China, which I've never heard of before ,but will probably try out.


----------



## Midnight Special (Mar 11, 2021)

And for anyone ordering for delivery to OX1 OX2 OX3 OX4 postcodes, Missing bean do delivery by bicycle for just a pound. Easier than parking on double yellow lines by their roastery (which itself is literally next door to the city's traffic warden base !). They did deliver free to these postcodes at the beginning of the pandemic but have changed to the £1 bike service since then. Good for the environment !

Parking is a problem in Oxford city generally, as residents will know. Routes, in Bobby Friar Close, is the only one where you can park outside of without fear of getting a ticket - but still keep an eye out for Wardens who are on the look out for BMW factory workers' cars. New Ground in Headington is ok if you are doing click and collect but if you have a drink there you will need to park legally a few streets away. Same with Colombia in Summertown. I've never been to Jericho's Osney premises but actually I guess you could park there and use their cafe as a customer without fear of being ticketed.


----------



## Midnight Special (Mar 11, 2021)

I just found out that Routes (the roaster in Bobby Friar Close) has a cafe in the same street as the Missing Bean roastery/cafe. It's called Green Routes at 39 Magdalen Rd (Not to be confused with Magdalen Street in the City Centre). Even more difficult to park outside than the aforementioned Missing Bean !


----------



## Midnight Special (Mar 11, 2021)

A new roaster on the scene has appeared in Abingdon - well Culham to be exact. It's called S'trebla and has a roastery and cafe at the Culham number 1 site. I went there on Tuesday and bought some decaf Colombian and some Monsoon Malabar beans. I haven't tried them yet apart from a flat white in their cafe. The business units are in quite quirky individual buildings ie wartime metal air raid shelters It's an interesting and different experience. The coffee was good and the owner was friendly. An option worth trying if you're prepared to drive a few miles out of Oxford


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Midnight Special said:


> A new roaster on the scene has appeared in Abingdon - well Culham to be exact. It's called S'trebla and has a roastery and cafe at the Culham number 1 site. I went there on Tuesday and bought some decaf Colombian and some Monsoon Malabar beans. I haven't tried them yet apart from a flat white in their cafe. The business units are in quite quirky individual buildings ie wartime metal air raid shelters It's an interesting and different experience. The coffee was good and the owner was friendly. An option worth trying if you're prepared to drive a few miles out of Oxford


 Interesting - will check out as not far from there at all.

There's a new Missing Bean cafe opened up in Abingdon as of last week. So far so good


----------

